# How to make your own Rubik's Cube Tiles?



## spawnermaster (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello, I already know how to make vinyl stickers on the Rubik's cube, and was just wondering how to make custom Rubik's Cube tiles (like the ones at cubesmith). I want to use these tiles on my cubes because vinyl stickers wear off easily. Thanks


----------



## o2gulo (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, CubeSmith has Uncut material that is only available in 3 inch squares which you can cut it to your preference. http://www.cubesmith.com/uncut_tiles.htm

Aside from that, I don't know.


----------



## spawnermaster (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you! I haven't seen that. For more advanced users, is this a good sheet of lexan tiles? http://www.amazon.com/LEXAN-GRA0713...8&qid=1356488139&sr=8-2&keywords=0.010"+lexan


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes and no... it's the right lexan thickness , but it's clear color and not self adhesive.

As much as I have searched, you have to buy industrial amounts to get good prices. Otherwise, buy the cubesmith tiles...

Now, if you're a miser, you can get colored folders.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...office-products&field-keywords=colored+folder


----------



## spawnermaster (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll just spray either shellac or some photo protecting thing on the vinyl stickers to protect them. Thanks for all your replies anyway!


----------



## radmin (Dec 26, 2012)

I looked into making my own tiles years ago. I decided to just get a vinyl cutter instead. 

As far as I know Cubsmith tiles are colored by Cubesmith with an ink dye. The adhesive is added by cubesmith also. It's a 3M product.
I suspect the tiles are die cut. If you like tiles, they are worth $5.


----------



## radmin (Dec 26, 2012)

spawnermaster said:


> I'll just spray either shellac or some photo protecting thing on the vinyl stickers to protect them. Thanks for all your replies anyway!



Clear nail polish?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Dec 26, 2012)

radmin said:


> Clear nail polish?



Clear nail polish works as long as it's a good quality nail polish.
I used this super cheap clear nail polish and i got chipped clear nail polish everywhere and it started chipping right when it dried.


----------



## ViXoZuDo (Dec 27, 2012)

I have tried clear nail polish with my 1st cube (a rubik one) long ago, and trust me, no matter what kind of nail polish you use (cheap or expensive), it always start chipping...


----------

